# 64 GTO trunk seal valley



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

does anyone sell a patch panel to fix trunk seal channel rot? i cant find anything online or in my books. can anyone help? i will try to attach a picture.


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

anybody?


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I had to source a donor piece from the junkyards. The owner cut out what I wanted and shipped it to me.


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

thanks for the reply


----------

